# 20$ off 100.00 Auto or diesel repair



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Now until Thanksgiving! Call for appt. 8507365478/ also applies to on site repair.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you talking about auto repair by Mobile, which means you come to the car?

Not that we have to go to Mobile, Alabama


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Tom, corrected it


----------

